# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Πανελ καλοριφερ

## toalex

Ενα θεματακι που παρατηρησα πριν απο λιγο ειναι οτι απο τα 8 σωματα καλοριφερ που εχω στο σπιτι,τα 2 σωματα δεν μου λειτουργουν σωστα!Συγκεκριμένα το 1 πανελ οι δυο ακρες ειναι καυτές αλλα στην μεση ειναι κρυο,και το 2 πανελ η δεξια του πλευρα ειναι καυτη και το υπολοιπο χλιαρο προς το κρυο! Πηγα και τα εκανα εξαερωση αλλα δεν εχει αέρα μεσα!Την πιεση στο κλειστο κυκλωμα ειναι 1,5 bar και το δοχειο διαστολης το εχω φουσκωμενο 1,3bar.Τι μπορει να φταει στην προκειμενη περιπτωση;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## vasilllis

εξαερωση κανε.

----------


## Peggy

Καλησπέρα έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με 2 σώματα απο τα 8 του καλοριφέρ. Έκανα εξαέρωση μέχρι που ετρεχε νερό αλλά δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση. Όταν κάνουμε εξαέρωση μέχρι ποσο πρέπει να αφήσουμε το νερό να τρέξει ώστε να έχει γίνει σωστά. Και στα δυο το νερό βγαίνει κρύο. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μετά την εξαέρωση που πραγματοποίησαν οι 2 παραπάνω , δεν σπανίζουν περιπτώσεις που τα σώματα έχουν μια μοναδική βάνα και στην ίδια βάνα ενώνονται η είσοδος έξοδος της ροής .
Άλλοι τις βάνες αυτές τις λένε μονοσωλήνιες ή διακόπτες βρόγχου.
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/969/accesso...87%CE%BF%CF%85
Χάριν της "νέας τεχνολογίας " κάθε πέρυσι και καλύτερα . (αυτά δεν είναι δικές μου γνώμες , αλλά γνώμες των τεχνικών του αντικειμένου που πέρασαν επίσης από μένα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα και μου απάντησαν κατευθείαν και μόνο με οπτική εξέταση).

----------

MAIK721 (03-01-21)

----------


## MAIK721

¨Οπως πολύ σωστά το είπε το έθεσε ο Πέτρος όταν η εξαέρωση δεν επιλύει το πρόβλημα ,συνήθως οφείλεται στην σωστή ρύθμιση του διακόπτη ή  στον ίδιο τον διακόπτη ή ακόμα και στην λάθος τοποθέτηση του διακόπτη.
Στην δική μου περίπτωση ο απλός περιστροφικός (καινούριος!) διακόπτης εξαγωγής σε δισωλήνιο κεντρικής θέρμανσης ,αντικαταστάθηκε με σφαιρικό ολικής ροής της cimberio και ησύχασα.Δεν επέστρεφε αρκετό κρύο νερό, Οι διατομές ήταν σωστές αλλά όχι και η λίγο περίεργη επιδιόρθωση(μπουρδούκλωμα) που έγινε στους σωλήνες.

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! :Smile:

----------


## nyannaco

Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε, λάθος διακόπτες, λάθος σύνδεση, βουλωμένοι διακόπτες, βουλωμένα σώματα, λάθος επιλογή ή ρύθμιση κυκλοφορητή, ελλειπής πίεση στο σύστημα, κακή (ή καθόλου) ρύθμιση κυκλωμάτων μονοσωληνίου, με πιθανότερο πιστεύω το τελευταίο, ειδικά αν το πρόβλημα υφίστατο εξ αρχής. Κανονικά χρειάζεται επιτόπου εξέταση από έμεπιρο/γνώστη θερμοϋδραλικό (όχι "όλα τα σφάζω" συγκολλητή χαλκοσωλήνων). Από απόσταση μόνο εικασίες μπορεί να γίνουν, εφόσον δοθούν περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Για αρχή:
Το πρόβλημα υπήρχε ανέκαθεν, ή εμφανίστηκε με τα χρόνια;
Το σύστημα είναι μονοσωλήνιο ή δισωλήνιο;
Σε περίπτωση μονοσωληνίου, είναι γνωστή η σειρά του προβληματικού σώματος στο βρόχο;
Μιλάμε για ατομικό (ενός διαμερίσματος) λέβητα, ή σε πολυκατοικία με κεντρικό λέβητα;
Φωτογραφίες από το προβληματικό σώμα που να φαίνεται και η σύνδεσή του (διακόπτης/ες και σωλήνες)

----------


## Peggy

> Πολλά μπορεί να φταίνε, λάθος διακόπτες, λάθος σύνδεση, βουλωμένοι διακόπτες, βουλωμένα σώματα, λάθος επιλογή ή ρύθμιση κυκλοφορητή, ελλειπής πίεση στο σύστημα, κακή (ή καθόλου) ρύθμιση κυκλωμάτων μονοσωληνίου, με πιθανότερο πιστεύω το τελευταίο, ειδικά αν το πρόβλημα υφίστατο εξ αρχής. Κανονικά χρειάζεται επιτόπου εξέταση από έμεπιρο/γνώστη θερμοϋδραλικό (όχι "όλα τα σφάζω" συγκολλητή χαλκοσωλήνων). Από απόσταση μόνο εικασίες μπορεί να γίνουν, εφόσον δοθούν περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Για αρχή:
> Το πρόβλημα υπήρχε ανέκαθεν, ή εμφανίστηκε με τα χρόνια;
> Το σύστημα είναι μονοσωλήνιο ή δισωλήνιο;
> Σε περίπτωση μονοσωληνίου, είναι γνωστή η σειρά του προβληματικού σώματος στο βρόχο;
> Μιλάμε για ατομικό (ενός διαμερίσματος) λέβητα, ή σε πολυκατοικία με κεντρικό λέβητα;
> Φωτογραφίες από το προβληματικό σώμα που να φαίνεται και η σύνδεσή του (διακόπτης/ες και σωλήνες)


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση και καλή χρονιά!
Το σύστημα είναι μονοσωλήνιο και βρισκεται σε μονοκατοικία με κεντρικό λέβητα που όμως τροφοδοτεί δυο διαμερίσματα. Είχε αυτονομία αλλά δεν την χρησιμοποιούμε πλέον
Το σώμα 1 είναι αυτό που παραμένει κρύο παρόλο που το έχω κάνει εξαέρωση 
σώμα καλοριφέρ 1  (1).jpg
και το άλλο είναι αυτό που μετά την εξαέρωση είναι χλιαρό 
σωμα 2 .jpg
Δεν ξέρω εάν τις έχω βγάλει καλά τις φωτο. Εάν χρειάζεστε κάτι περισσότερο παρακαλώ πείτε μου να σας το προσθέσω!

Παλιά λειτουργούσαν κανονικά τα σώματα. Τα τελευταία χρόνια το σύστημα θέρμανσης εδώ και μια 7ετία το χρησιμοποιούσαμε σπανια λόγω απουσίας αλλά παρόλα αυτά λειτουργούσε την τελευταία φορά που το είχαμε ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει!

----------


## vasilllis

Αυτό δεν είναι μονοσωληνιο.δειτε και την πιεση του νερού μηπως εχει κολλησει ο μειωτης (εκτος και αν είναι ανοικτού κυκλώματος καθοτι παλιο).

----------


## MAIK721

Αυτό είναι δισωλήνιο σαν το δικό μου. Αυτοί οι διακόπτες αλλάχτηκαν με σφαιρικό 3 θέσεων 0 ,1/2 και 1.  Οι σωλήνες στους πάνω διακόπτες φέρνουν το ζεστό νερό. Εκεί είναι η εισαγωγή. Ισως κάποιος πείραξε τους διακόπτες και τους έκλεισε ή εχουν κολλήσει.Και μάλλον τους κάτω διακόπτες που φέυγει το κρύο. Γυρνώντας αριστερόστροφο προς το + ανοίγουν.
Το πρώτο που θα δοκίμαζα θα ήταν να τους ανοίξω λίγο ακόμα, 1 2 ολόκληρες περιστροφές. Αν δεν δείτε αποτέλεσμα θα πρέπει να τους επαναφέρετε στην αρχική τους θέση γιατί δεν θα ζεσταίνουν άλλα σώματα που είναι συνδεδεμένα στην σειρά.Θέλει μεθοδικότητα.

----------


## vasilllis

Μαικ το δισωληνιο εχει τα σωματα σε παραλληλη συνδεση και οχι εν σειρα σε κλαδους.Οποτε καθε σωμα εινια ανεξάρτητο.

----------


## MAIK721

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη για την διευκρίνιση. Αλλά ακόμα και έτσι δεν χρειάζεται εξισορρόπηση το σύστημα? :Smile: 
dis.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

Συνηθως το δισωληνιο εχει 5-6 καθετες στήλες (ζευγαρια) ωστε να πηγαινει απο τον ενα οροφο στον αλλο σε καθε καλοριφέρ.Στις μονοκατοικιες ειναι συνηθως  λιγο περιεργη η κατασκευη .
Εξισορροπηση οταν λες;

----------

